# ANKARA | Kumru Ankara | 33 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kumru Ankara*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.kumruankara.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 33 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Influence:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Onur Taner:









Picture taken by Onur Taner:









Picture taken by Onur Taner:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/kumru-ankara/









http://www.arkitera.com/proje/kumru-ankara/


----------

